# Calculating My Chance In Shifa Medical College :)



## mianshoaib70 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey Guys This is my first thread ever ...... I hope I will get maximum help here. I applied for shifa medical college cuz it was tough going for me in the entry test ..... So here goes 

My matric marks 966/1050 makes 9.2/10. Pretty much A+ here ......... 

My fsc marks 894/1050 makes 32.54/40 .... A for this  but still

The total is 41.74/50 thats fair enough or is it?? 

My question is how much should I score in shifa test so that I get to merit

Like there are 120 mcqs ... how many of minimum number of mcqs I have to score right to get admission in shifa .. Plus the last year closing merit of shifa ...  Thanks


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

mianshoaib70 said:


> Hey Guys This is my first thread ever ...... I hope I will get maximum help here. I applied for shifa medical college cuz it was tough going for me in the entry test ..... So here goes
> 
> My matric marks 966/1050 makes 9.2/10. Pretty much A+ here .........
> 
> ...


Just CLEAR the test,
Cz its gonna be tough.

Thats i guess a safe 65+ wud be good


----------



## mianshoaib70 (Sep 17, 2014)

*Feeling Nervous*

You just made me feel threatened .. Is it that tough dude??? :red:


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

mianshoaib70 said:


> You just made me feel threatened .. Is it that tough dude??? :red:


If u clear it,

With ur scores,

U will definitely get an interview.

No intimidation really.


----------



## mianshoaib70 (Sep 17, 2014)

Crypt said:


> If u clear it,
> 
> With ur scores,
> 
> ...








And what do they ask in Interviews I mean sort of questions???


----------

